# Abu Garcia 10000CL Conventional Reel



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Original owner 
Reel was made in Sweden 
Automatic 2 speed gear ratio. It will shift to 2.5:1 for brute power. If the fish runs toward you, it will shift to 4.2:1 for quicker handling. 
2 ball bearings
27" and 16" line retrieval/handle turn
Capacity: 20/430, 30/400, 50/220 yds.
Local pickup $75
Shipping: Reel can be shipped provided payment is made in full via US Postal Money Order in the amount of $85.


----------



## shagger (Jan 14, 2020)

Sandcrab,
I'll take it. I can send you the money via PayPal, which is quicker. Or, by USPS MO, which is slower. Either way, I need the proper address for the chosen method.
Thanks,
Shaggist


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Will PM details.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Sold. Pending payment.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Sold


----------

